# Homemade incubator and hatching.



## Chic Rustler (Apr 1, 2018)

So I got tired of my old LG incubator and decided to build one. I had an old space 1500 watt space heater so that's what I used. The hardest part was choking it down to 300 watts. No fancy turners, no humidity measurements. But the proof is in the pudding. Final hate rate was 85% or 51 of 60.


----------



## Chic Rustler (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## Chic Rustler (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## Chic Rustler (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## NEWCOMER (May 15, 2021)

Okay! I will look at those videos! I am really getting sick of my current incubator


----------

